# Nikon Debuts 18-300mm VR lens



## expatinasia (Jun 14, 2012)

A lot of people talk about which lens to travel with. 18-300mm covers pretty much everything. I do not have a Nikon so it is of little interest but still nice to see what the other guys are doing. See more at engadget here:

http://www.engadget.com/2012/06/14/nikon-18-300mm-vr-superzoom-lens/


----------



## Albi86 (Jun 14, 2012)

It will be expensive, I hope it's a sign of it being very good


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 14, 2012)

Albi86 said:


> It will be expensive, I hope it's a sign of it being very good



Says in the Engadget article that it will cost around US$ 1,000 which is not too bad if it is good quality. I would be interested to know its weight as it looks a lot lighter than Canon's 28-300L.

Either way it won't bother me, but I am interested in competition as it keeps Canon on its toes hopefully.


----------



## Albi86 (Jun 14, 2012)

expatinasia said:


> Albi86 said:
> 
> 
> > It will be expensive, I hope it's a sign of it being very good
> ...



Sorry, but 1000$ seems A LOT to me for a DX superzoom 

This kind of lenses usually address the consumer market, people who hardly spend half as much...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 14, 2012)

Its a consumer DX model, and will not compare to the Canon 28-300mm L. More like a Tamron 18-270mm except overpriced. hopefully, its a better lens, in fact, it likely could not be worse.


----------



## Albi86 (Jun 14, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Its a consumer DX model, and will not compare to the Canon 28-300mm L. More like a Tamron 18-270mm except overpriced. hopefully, its a better lens, in fact, it likely could not be worse.



It's not in Nikon's recent tradition to overprice lenses that much though. Actually, they have been involved in providing cheap good lenses. One could reasonably hope for it to be a very good lens on the DX format. Canon's 28-300 L is a FF lens, maybe Nikon succeded in doing better by sacrificing FF coverage.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Jun 14, 2012)

At f/3.5 - f/5.6, this thing is slower than molasses in January. Plus, it only covers APS-C, meaning it works out to a field of view equivalent to a 29 - 480. Thanks, but no thanks. It's an overpriced gimmick, is all.

Cheers,

b&


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 15, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Its a consumer DX model, and will not compare to the Canon 28-300mm L. More like a Tamron 18-270mm except overpriced. hopefully, its a better lens, in fact, it likely could not be worse.



It will absolutely blow the doors of the tamron 18-270, I actually bought that piece of rubbish tamron, what a steaming pile of excrement! very lucky i could swap it over for a real lens. If its anything like the current 18-200 it will be pretty awesome for what it is. a superzoom for a crop.


----------



## FunkyCamera (Jun 25, 2012)

If you cant win on quality, go for quantity lol


----------

